# scenery



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

any suggestions or sources for ho track buidling structures such as bleachers,grandstands,lighting,pit stop garages,snack stands etc etc..
thsnks for any help.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Keep an eye on ebay. You can find some deals. Check train shows or toy shows or slotcar shows also. some times antique stores have stuff like that.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Legos for buildings. And NO I'm not joking. You can build anything with Legos.

Watch feePay for bleachers & grandstands. Search for "rev-a-matic," "bleachers" and "grandstand." Try searching "Plasticville" also for some race track items. "Garage" and "Pit Stop" sometimes also work.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When you're doing your Ebay searches for the above suggestions, once you've scoped out the slot car listings, hop over to the trains HO scale and try there. Once in a while stuff gets listed there because folks aren't sure where to list them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> When you're doing your Ebay searches for the above suggestions, once you've scoped out the slot car listings, hop over to the trains HO scale and try there. Once in a while stuff gets listed there because folks aren't sure where to list them.


try looking up building fold outs on internet,...
copy, rescale, print & glue to cheap foam board @ Wallyworld....

Bubba 123


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for the great tips guys..
how about people(sitting and standing) for my afx (revomatic)grandstands?
i think 1/87 scale might be too small for afx?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out this place under trains for buildings and things.
http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=UGC&p=3
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yup... what Tom said...*

.. and while you're at the site he posted above ( Hobbylinc )... try to zero in on this brand ( http://www.hobbylinc.com/jl_model_trains ). Beast just pointed out in another thread that Hobbylinc sells stuff by JL Innovative Design. I had no idea until last night, but the suff is great. If you scroll through they have about 300 HO scenery items and a great many are auto/road related vs train related. Even grandstands. Might be grabbing something myself.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Are you interested in used or new kits? I have a few used built bldgs. and
many NIB by Atlas, Aurora (both MM & AFX), Faller, Plasticville & others.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

See this thread for information on figures:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217174

Building on Bubba's suggestion (pun intended ), check out this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277321

I'm finding scale to be the biggest challenge. True HO (1/87) is way too small. S Scale (1/64) is better, but in some cases is too big.

If you're looking for "Pit Crews", search for "Winner's Circle Pit Row Series" (see below)



Bob B.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

These are the same but different. 
http://www.big.als.slots.4t.com/photo.html

Also this is a good site, take your time.
http://www.diecastfun.4t.com/


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

There's a thread over on SCI on this very topic. Go get it and bring it over here. Lot's of downloads posted there.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

This one comes to mind!

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Look for some of these. Perfect scale, movable limbs and they make great crew and track safety personnel.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...dkw=hasegawa+1/72+figures&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you are fortunate enough to have an older hobby shop in your area look around there for estate sale stuff in the trains sections. I found a number of older finished structures and buildings at the America's Best near me. Also train shows- tons of stuff there.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Also search for Airfix Crew figures...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...nd+crew&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Took this one from the AFX Super Coupes set, also had a Pit box inside can see in second pic



















I have a few other things in my shop that I had in the Swap and Sell forum. They didnt move but PM me if you are interested. I can get the bleacher people too that are sitting and other random HO buildings people and animals. 

I also have not pictured; HO Instafence Kit and Stacked Billboard kit (6 Billboards 3 and 3 stacked, Flying A, Copenhagen, Dodge trucks, Kool cigarettes, Headlight Overalls and Carpenters Ice Cream) That one is very cool.


































http://i1219
[IMG]http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/lohocla420/IMAG0314-1.jpg


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/
buildings you can make your self


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

41-willys said:


> http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/
> buildings you can make your self


There's some nostalgia


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's the link to the SCI Forum:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=45763


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can also make some great buildings out of formed packing foam.
Just cut to fit the application. Someone may have already mentioned this...
Legos are awesome to make any kind of building you want.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*it's a diorama-rama!*

I posted these awhile ago, but have since made a better quality upload on photobucket. If all has gone according to plan, they should be nicely sized to print out on a standard letter (8.5x11") sized paper. I just printed them on standard paper (no heavy cardstock in my budget!) and glued them up with white glue. I placed them on a nasty corner, and they act like haybales for stopping missiles. 

[









here's the links to two different colours so's you can have some variety in your own personal Sunnyvale. These look best with some crusty used up tires on the roof, to help hold down the tarpaper (and give the poor mosquitos a home, now that we humans have encrouched on their natural habitat, everywhere!).

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/gomanvongo/TrailerGreen.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/gomanvongo/TrailerPurple.jpg

no handy-dandy assembly instructions here, folks. I made 'em outa nuttin', so they can't be that hard to figure out. the tarpaper roof is long, some trimming will be necessary, results may vary, may not be valid in some areas, etc. etc.

here's a couple of beauty shots of my own personal "Septic valley, where the living is fragrant."
































enjoy!

john


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

those are cool :thumbsup: thanks for sharing:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nifty idea John!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! A wacky idea just popped in my head regarding those trailers!!! Print a bunch of them on heavier card stock, make bases out of styrene and apply a few axles. Make the front hitch and the back trailer hitch for your cars out of bent up paper clips....

Trailer races, anyone???? :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ya gotta love bedlam & carnage to cap a day of racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey!! A wacky idea just popped in my head regarding those trailers!!! Print a bunch of them on heavier card stock, make bases out of styrene and apply a few axles. Make the front hitch and the back trailer hitch for your cars out of bent up paper clips....
> 
> Trailer races, anyone???? :lol:
> Trailer Racing Figure 8 - YouTube


OK you are defintely onto something here!! Combine this with some HO lawn mower racing and you've got the means for some fun knucklehead racing! :tongue:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hilltop.. Here's your sign !


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*speaking of signs....*

I made these up for my table for some of my "minty runners" and such. 










I can't convince Photobucket to let me upload the file in such a way that it doesn't resample the image and make the sales info go too blurry to read. But if anyone's interested in a legible set, I can always email out a pdf - otherwise you can try to resize the oversized version attached ( i made it big enough you can see the slogans written on each).

here are some pics of the signage in action - I just use a little blob of poster putty to hold 'em on - that way if I find a sucker (uhhh.... I mean buyer!) I can keep the little sign for the next car lot resident.



















cut 'em out, slap 'em on, and watch the money roll in!

enjoy!

john


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hehe - NICE!

My favorite from car ads is always "Running when parked" . . . ya know, i.e. "Not running now!" lmao :lol: :freak:


----------

